# New shop! (pic heavy)



## oakbend (Apr 13, 2015)

2015 is turning out to be a year of major changes for me. I moved out of my parents house, moved shops, am getting married in September, and to top it off I am also having a table at the blade show for the first time this year. This was probably the worst year I could have picked to sell at the show because between moving, planning a wedding and my day job I have had very little shop time. 

The "new shop" is a 30x30 block building that my great grandfather had. I wish I would have thought to take some pics before I had all of the work done to it. It has been sealed,framed, insulated, plywood put on walls and ceiling, new roof, electrical work, and will be getting painted later this week. I am super excited and so is my dad because now he has his shop back lol. 

Here are a few pics of the shop I have been working in since I started making knives


























As you can see it was not insulated, had very poor lighting for making knives, and no dust collection. I have a lot of cleaning up to do there 

Here is the new shop!






















A few handle materials 




All the trash left from the move 








A few blades waiting for handles







Glue up table




Lots of light




And now I don't have to be miserably hot in the summer or cold in the winter 




I'm pretty much set now. Just have a little bit of organizing left to do.
I can't wait to start cranking out some knives!


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow....looking good!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 13, 2015)

Impressive


----------



## Horns (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice place


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 13, 2015)

That looks first rate.


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 13, 2015)

Looks great, it all came together real nice. You should be happy with that one for awhile.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 13, 2015)

Sure going to be nice to have a dedicated space to do as you wish!


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice looking set up


----------



## oakbend (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks guys. Today was my first day in the new shop working on knives and I'm already in love lol


----------



## ghost8026 (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow very nicely done and very smart to do that before getting married hahaha


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 14, 2015)

>>Sure going to be nice to have a dedicated space to do as you wish!<<
Topher, did you miss the part where he said he's getting married??? 

Congrats on the shop, nice and roomy. Only two things I see that look wrong to me:  
1 - ANVIL sitting on the floor!
2 - Separate dust free room for leather work.

What's your table # at the Blade?
Come visit if you can I'm at 5-J


----------



## oakbend (Apr 14, 2015)

Carl the anvil is on the floor because I have been using it to sit on my quench plates 
Hopefully I can add a clean room later on but right now I'm not doing any leatherwork.
I will be at table 21B


----------



## godogs57 (Apr 14, 2015)

Way too orderly and efficient, downright strange....I'd never get anything done in there. Seriously, great job on the shop....Very jealous! Pat yourself on the back...


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 15, 2015)

That's down right anvil abuse! King of tools reduced to quench plate duty.......just ain't proper. 
I use a post vise with 2" thick aluminum plates. Attached so they "float" just enough to conform to distal tapers. 

1/4 turn on handle and she's clamped tight. Much easier than abusing anvils, especially where it requires bending over to lift that much weight.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 15, 2015)

Very nice!!


----------



## bbs383ci (Apr 15, 2015)

Very nice setup. I'm just a little green.


----------



## georgiaboy (Apr 16, 2015)

Looks great man.  I'm happy for you and all the good changes.  

If you get tired of that shop send it on over!  Looks like a great work area.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow, great looking setup.


----------

